# Looking for P-47D cockpit blueprints



## MikeyBugs95 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm looking for blueprints of the P-47D cockpit with measurements and all that jazz. I'm going to be drawing up some 3D models of the P-47 cockpit in 1/144 scale but I don't know the measurements. 

Thanks. Mike..


----------

